# Know of any big rocks past the edge?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have heard there are some very large rocks past the Edge in about 250' of water. I would love to get some side-scan sonar images of them and some diving video.

I would be happy to share the footage with anyone who is willing to PM me large rock numbers. I'll keep any numbers confidential of course.

I am willing to dive rocks down to 400', so there is no need to pass along numbers for deeper rocks.

Thanks in advance!

Bryan


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Just a little heads up that i have found and had very great fishermen find(recces) is the bigger grouper and more gouper are on the littler rocks, ledges, and such. Might try to get some of those.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have Loran # for hundreds of rocks on the edge from Pensacola to the mouth of the Mississippi you are welcome to them. I gave them years ago to Recess. If you can convert them I will send them to you in a PM.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent. Hey you get ready to go and I will be a topside tender .....


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Shoot me a pm so I remember and ill send you some when I get back in town Tuesday. I have a few pages of deep rocks we never fish anymore your welcome to.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Just a little heads up that i have found and had very great fishermen find(recces) is the bigger grouper and more gouper are on the littler rocks, ledges, and such. Might try to get some of those.


Thanks!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> PM sent. Hey you get ready to go and I will be a topside tender .....


Awesome! Thank you. :notworthy:

I would definitely like to have you topside when I check out the spots.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

skiff man99 said:


> Shoot me a pm so I remember and ill send you some when I get back in town Tuesday. I have a few pages of deep rocks we never fish anymore your welcome to.


Thank you! :notworthy:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Awesome! Thank you. :notworthy:
> 
> I would definitely like to have you topside when I check out the spots.


I commercial fished those numbers for 12 years and can picture in my mind just about every one of them spots and what was caught from them. I can't remember a name from one day to the next but I can remember those good old days. I never dove any of that deep stuff sure would be nice but at 68 I have limited myself to 100 feet. Just give me a call when ready to go any time. :thumbup::thumbup:
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> I commercial fished those numbers for 12 years and can picture in my mind just about every one of them spots and what was caught from them. I can't remember a name from one day to the next but I can remember those good old days. I never dove any of that deep stuff sure would be nice but at 68 I have limited myself to 100 feet. Just give me a call when ready to go any time. :thumbup::thumbup:
> Ron 850-712-2603


Thanks Ron. You are the MAN!


----------

